# Does the 1.8 have a computer controlled thermostat?



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

I know the stat on a 1.4 is ECU controlled, and I believe the 1.8 is also


----------



## NBrehm (Jun 27, 2011)

I don't see a traditional T-stat in that pic, if it is accurate I'd say it is ECM controlled inside the aluminum housing. Of course having said that I see no electrical connector like on the plastic 1.4 housing. I'd take a look at the actual car, maybe that isn't a fully accurate pic


----------



## 1877 iris ave (Sep 23, 2011)

the new thread in this section "info about our engines" covers the 1.8l and says it has an electronically controlled cooling system.


----------



## Dale_K (Jul 16, 2011)

I looked at my car after posting this thread and the stat might be over on the right side of the motor. I don't know for sure but maybe. I guess I should invest in the Helms manuals. Those would clear up this question.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...or, you can search this website for specific info on the 1.8L thermostat (#318)

http://parts.nalleygmc.com/images/parts/gm/fullsize/1004071P00-008.JPG










...FWIW, the two part-numbers are different:

*1.8L*_ = GM #55564891
*1.4LT* = GM #55565336


----------



## Dale_K (Jul 16, 2011)

Hey, thanks.


----------

